# Pure Desperation is Very Present With Each New " LIBERAL " Post on This Forum !



## nononono (Mar 6, 2019)

*It's obvious what is happening in this country and a microcosm of that 
" Infected " sentiment is quite clear by the desperate Liberal posts on this 
forum.....

This Country is being thrust into a manufactured " Civil War " by the 
Democratic Party, what they ( Democrats/you Liberals ) do not realize is 
that the American Public has become AWARE of the LIES/DECEPTIONS
that are a staple of your MSM 24/7.....

Three Major desperate movements have been exposed :*

*A. The Democrats urgent attempt at rushing thru the HR-1 Legislation. ( THIS IS HUGE ! )
B. The MASSIVE manufactured list of Trump associates set up for " interrogation " ! ( 81 in all at this time ! )
C. The MASSIVE increase of Illegal Immigrants that have hit the Southern Borders
in the last 48 hours !

These three items listed above coupled with the other disgusting operations 
Democrats/Deep State have set in motion are setting the table for the Democrats
to fertilize their Lemmings to Bloom sometime this summer.....

The Desperation is quite evident and is becoming more and more obvious 
as each day passes.....

The tone and narrative of Liberals on this Forum clearly reflect the desperation
being witnessed on a Local/State/National scale.....*


----------



## nononono (Mar 6, 2019)

*Here's are copies of " One " of the amendments that Democrats are trying to*
*shove down AMERICA'S throat while distracting the public with crap *
*like FAKE investigations !!!!*

*https://pressley.house.gov/sites/pressley.house.gov/files/HR1 Amendment Fact Sheet_FINAL1.pdf*

*https://pressley.house.gov/sites/pressley.house.gov/files/HR1 Amendment.pdf*


----------



## nononono (Mar 17, 2019)

.............................


----------

